# Coyote Hunting , Southern Minnesota



## larryh38 (Dec 25, 2004)

In southern Mn. is there any body down here that is doing it. and what areas are good.


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

I just joined the group and am looking for my first coyote/fox hunt. I live right in Minneapolis and it's easier for me to head south for day trips.

I'm originally from Missouri, where both fox and coyotes just sit in the fields and watch you drive down a dirt road. So I would think they'd be more prevalent in the southern Minnesota. But from what I've read in this forum, it might be better out west and/or north of I-94.

Any feedback anybody might have would be great! Plus, I'd love a new hunting buddy here in Minnesota!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a friend down here in SW Minnesota who gets about 5-10 yotes every time he goes out. Southwest corner here in the boondocks is excellent yote hunting. You can drive around and see them running through the fields almost everyday.


----------



## sleepless in MN (Dec 13, 2005)

Greetings Fellow MN Hunters...I live in the New London / Spicer area, do most of my hunting west of here, out towards Benson. Had some luck calling them in at night when the moon is right, but haven't had much luck or time to go out during the day. Would be great to hook up with some other MN hunters and tag team some dogs.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive been out west on my first two hunts of the season with another NODAK member the last couple of weekends. Litchfield and eden valley were the areas we concentrated on. Never did see anything but the tracks are there. I havnt hunted south yet but from what I hear, south is even better. Always looking for a partner as well.


----------

